# LXC - gentoo template

## bryn1u

Witam, 

Mam taki problem jak ponizej:

```

Oksymoron templates # pwd 

/usr/share/lxc/templates 

Oksymoron templates # ./lxc-gentoo create -n Oksymoron 

### set_default_arch: default arch/variant autodetect... 

 => Got: arch=amd64 variant=amd64 

Attempting to obtain an exclusive lock (timeout: 60 sec) named "cache-amd64-amd64"... 

 => done. 

 => Executing "do_all" 

##### container_setup(): starting container setup 

### container_precheck(): doing some pre-start checks ... 

#### container_rootfs(): copying rootfs /rootfs from cache /var/cache/lxc/gentoo/rootfs-amd64-amd64 ... 

tar: /rootfs: Cannot open: No such file or directory 

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now 

[the last exit code leading to this death was: 2 ] 

Error: cache copy to rootfs failedOksymoron templates # 

```

Dodatkowe info:

```

Oksymoron templates # uname -a 

Linux Oksymoron.edu.pl 3.14.5-hardened-r2-xxxx-grspax-ipv6-64 #1 SMP Sun Jul 13 23:28:12 CEST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU W3520 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux 

Oksymoron templates # sysctl -a | grep tpe 

kernel.grsecurity.tpe = 0 

kernel.grsecurity.tpe_gid = 103 

kernel.grsecurity.tpe_invert = 1 

kernel.grsecurity.tpe_restrict_all = 0 

Oksymoron templates # 

```

Z gory dziekuje, pozdrawiam

----------

